# grinning like a fool



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The Tito Monster got his first UDX leg today!!!!
I am so incredibly proud of this little guy, he goes in and gets the job done and never ceases to amaze me with what he is capable of.
When I first started training him, hard to believe it was just over 2 years ago, I never dreamed we'd get a CDX, let alone a UD, and now a UDX leg. I'm just floating tonight!
(9 more to go, but I'm not thinking about THAT right now!)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done. Extra treats for Tito tonight.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Way to go!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW! CONGRATS! You two are quite a team!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations! A UDX leg on your second try, that is incredible!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Way to go, Team Tito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

:headbang2:banana:And the Tito-monster is on fire!:redhot::appl::nchuck:

Good job, I love reading about your adventures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and he didn't even puke or poop nasty mucous/blood today, LOL, he was on a ROLL today!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats, Barb and Tito!! Good for you.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

whoo hoo! Congrats to you and Tito!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner's (and my) first UDX leg was exactly one year ago last weekend. One year later and we're still working at it. There were times early on that we were getting OTCH points more often than UDX legs. Conner didn't seem to think it was cool to qualify in two classes on the same day. I hope it comes more quickly for you than it did for me. But when it gets frustrating, it helps me to look at the really good OTCH handlers coming out with their new dogs. Almost every one of them still struggles when their new dogs are still green. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You and the Tito monster are on fire!!!! Congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Tito and Barb!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone! I'm still grinning this morning. Ok, it's not a new title or anything, but I'm pleased as can be.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I missed this one yesterday. Sorry! 

Wowzer! A UDX leg on your second try! Congratulations to Barb and Tito! You are an amazing team, I can see why you are so excited, and Tito is still so young! 

Go Team Tito!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

WOOHOO! Great news, congrats!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW!!! Way to go Barb and the Tito-Man!!! You two are simply an AWESOME team!! :headbang2:banana::appl::nchuck:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

now if I could just find a junior handler to run him in agility.....



goldengirls550 said:


> WOW!!! Way to go Barb and the Tito-Man!!! You two are simply an AWESOME team!! :headbang2:banana::appl::nchuck:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> now if I could just find a junior handler to run him in agility.....


Hmmm... Not a junior handler, but put him on a plane to me and I will run him!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm afraid to fly him, you'll have to come here!!!




sammydog said:


> Hmmm... Not a junior handler, but put him on a plane to me and I will run him!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!! Very impressive! Great job Tito!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sweeeeet! I am so happy for you both! Tito is 'Da Man! Congratulations!

(I don't know how I missed this yesterday, I specifically was looking for your post to find out how you did). Course, with yesterday being daylight savings I was tired earlier than usual. 

Can't wait for the next installment of the Adventures with Tito!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah, we have a lot on our upcoming calendar...
Nov. 14 and 15 DOCK DIVING!!!
Nov. 21, 22, 28 and 29 showing in conformation
then
(needing my head examined....)
Dec. 11 showing in Open B, Utility B, AND conformation, yikes!!!
Haven't decided about the "Christmas cluster" yet, Dec. 18-19-20. I need to decide soon or the obedience shows will be full. I'd like to try for more UDX legs, but it's a pretty good size show and I don't know if I can handle showing in all 3 events for 3 consecutive days....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Would it be possible to show in just obedience some of the days and just conformation the others? That would save on the running around


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Such an inspiration!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YAYYYY Tito!!! Watch out guys...there's a new bad a** team in town! Ba hahahhaa! =] Way to go..what were your scores?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> now if I could just find a junior handler to run him in agility.....


 
If you are interested...I would be glad to run him...we don't live that far away...PM me if you are serious.... =]


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey I missed this! Congratulations!!!!
Love reading Team-Tito News!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Check your PMs!
Wouldn't THIS be an awesome addition to Team Tito :--big_grin:



MaddieMagoo said:


> If you are interested...I would be glad to run him...we don't live that far away...PM me if you are serious.... =]


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow Team Tito, gone for a week and look at all these wonderful happenings..


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> now if I could just find a junior handler to run him in agility.....


Haha... well there's a little thing called distance and school that's getting in the way, or I would love to run the Tito-man!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I missed this too! Congrats to you and Tito and good luck at the upcoming shows and trials! Looking forward to more good reports.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Way to go, Tito! You are a great team!! Congratulations!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations!
You and Tito are an all around great team.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow! I just read about poor Tee-Toe being so sick the day before.
That makes this doubly impressive and I am glad the virus was so short lived.


----------

